# New Guy in Grande Prairie AB.



## Tincup (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello there,
Been watching from the wings, and soaking up the knowledge. I'm a retired welder looking to enjoy the experience of machining. Recently purchased a Myford 7 and look forward to the challenge. No immediate projects identified, but will post as they materialise. I see the comraderie in Alberta and offer any assistance needed in the GP area to all subscribers.
Cheers, Stu


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 4, 2022)

Another welcome from Calgary @Tincup.


----------



## Tincup (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks, lots to learn, but pushing forward


----------



## DPittman (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome from Southern Alberta


----------



## Dusty (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome from bitter cold Saskatchewan.









						Another Cold Snap For Saskatchewan
					

Another extreme cold warning has been issued for Moose Jaw and the surrounding area by Environment and Climate Change Canada. An artic ridge is moving into the province Tuesday night which will bring chilling temperatures for most of Saskatchewan. The wind chill will make the temperatures feel...




					www.discovermoosejaw.com


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome from normally balmy Vancouver Island!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 5, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 5, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario! 

Most of the Alberta guys are pretty knowledgeable, the Calgary crew can get a little rowdy


----------



## combustable herbage (Jan 5, 2022)

.Welcome to the group from balmy Ottawa!!


----------



## Everett (Jan 5, 2022)

Welcome! I used to live in the Sexsmith/GP area, can imagine you want to just stay inside and play with machine tools lately due to how cold it gets there, especially lately, lol!

Granted, just west of Edmonton here isn't exactly tropical at the moment either, lol . . .


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 21, 2022)

welcome Stu.


----------



## turner (Jan 22, 2022)

Welcome from Red Deer. Put the word out that you have a lathe, you will be surprised what shows up. Just did a small job for a neighbor, he handed me 12" piece of 7/16 key stock and asked if I could thread each end. 7/16 x 26, some kind of odd British cycle thread. My lathe has a setting for 26 pitch, and he had a nut...what did we have to loose?
Worked out great, who knew I would/could ever thread key stock.
Todd T.


----------

